# Best Jig n Pigs????



## Leibs16 (Nov 16, 2008)

Fished a jig with some sort of pig for the first time this weekend and saw it produce. I'm guessing its the best coldwater tactic. My question is what do you gents feel is the best jig (color, pattern, etc.)? And what do you prefer for Pig( color, pattern, etc.)?


----------



## redbug (Nov 16, 2008)

I saw the pictures of your jig fish in the other post Nice job!!!
I throw a jig most of the time I have at least 300 jigs in my garage ( I buy them in bulk) 
They say you can use any color jig as long as it s black and blue, I tend to agree with that about 85% of the time.
I will use a watermelon color when the blue black isn't working. A whit color jig can be used as a swimming jig to mimic baitfish, but again i have had success swimming my black blue jig as well.
As far as trailers go anything goes, my favorite would be a zoom big salty chunk in flipping blue this seems to be a great cold water trailer when the fish aren't as active in the summer or warmer water I will use a paca craw same color.
for my watermelon jig I use a green pumpkin paca craw
other trailers I have used are:
7" worm in green pumpkin or blue fleck 
zoom fat albert grub 
zoom split tail in white for swimming jigs.

I also feel that a jig without a rattle is worthless , But that is just me I have seen others that fee the oppisite way
I hope this helps

Wayne


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info...yesterday was my first successful day using a jig. I had only caught one other bass on a jig n pig before then, and that was about three weeks ago. I was using a black and blue jig yesterday and have read millions of times that that is the best color. Any tips on brand? I kinda feel that it does not matter, but just wondering.


----------



## redbug (Nov 16, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Thanks for the info...yesterday was my first successful day using a jig. I had only caught one other bass on a jig n pig before then, and that was about three weeks ago. I was using a black and blue jig yesterday and have read millions of times that that is the best color. Any tips on brand? I kinda feel that it does not matter, but just wondering.



Well Like I said I like a jig with rattles I have tried many different brands over the years and have settled on the Lunker Lure Ultimate Rattling jig. 
I like the shape of the head comes through the rocks well It has a 5/0 gamma hook and th rattles are attached by heat shrinking them to the hook. You cant knock the rattles off no matter how hard you hit something. I get them for $2.50 each when I buy 100 
I think the tungsten jigs defeat the purpose of a large profile


----------



## angry Bob (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm fairly new to the jigging game myself, and when I do I like to use a twil tail trailer. So a key feature that I look for in a jig is and nice barb on the hook for threading plastics on. A lot of jigs out there are designed for chunks and don't really have the barb on the shaft. I like the Northland jungle jigs, and Tailwalker jigs. I like the crawfish patterns myself.


----------



## Leibs16 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help Red Bug, Can you get the Lunker Lure rattling Jig at a Dicks? Or Cabelas? Or do you have to special order them?


----------



## redbug (Nov 17, 2008)

you can get them on line... but if you pm me I can hook you up with some at my cost Much cheaper than on line

Wayne


----------



## whj812 (Nov 17, 2008)

Im my local lakes Black/Blue and any shade of Brown works great. I recently have been using a Rootbeer colored jig, with matching PacaChunk trailer. 

Not too big on swimming jigs, although I hear it works great...Ive picked up fish swimming back to the boat if that counts.

I personally like handmade jigs in 1/4-1/2 ounce. I buy my jigs from a friend and from a local bait shop that makes them.


ALSO RATTLES AND SCENTS ARE A MUST!!! THEY SIMPLY DRAW MORE ATTENTION TO YOUR LURE, IN STAINED/DIRTY WATER DONT BOTHER EVEN USING A JIG WITHOUT A RATTLE AND SCENT.

Here is some examples of the jigs I use.

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d91/whj812/Other%20stuff/100_1641.jpg


----------



## slim357 (Nov 18, 2008)

Not sure who makes the best jig, but I agree with the other guys about the rattle, I have caught fish on jigs without, but a jig with a rattle will out fish it almost every time. Recently Ive been throwin the cheap bass pro shop enticers, and there not bad, although the rattles pop off from time to time.


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2008)

I am making the best jig......Stay tuned. :twisted:


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2008)

Jim said:


> I am making the best jig......Stay tuned. :twisted:



I should say..someone is making them for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's a pretty cool jig....

[youtube]4SW8KbzxVjA[/youtube]


:lol: Sorry, Couldn't help it..... :mrgreen:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 18, 2008)

:LMFAO: :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is a nice pig!


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Here is a nice pig!




:lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Leibs16 (Nov 19, 2008)

Miss Piggy gave me some of my first hard on's as a kid. I loved her, still do.


----------



## Zum (Nov 19, 2008)

Now thats funny.
Wished you were a frog?


----------



## whj812 (Nov 19, 2008)

Jim said:


> I am making the best jig......Stay tuned. :twisted:



Id love to test a few!!! Jigs have rapidly became one of my favorite lures!!


----------



## whj812 (Nov 19, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> Miss Piggy gave me some of my first hard on's as a kid. I loved her, still do.



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Nickk (Nov 19, 2008)

I've used a bunch of jigs, the Jewel bait company makes good ones, I like the Picasso jigs too. For trailers I like Paca Chunks, chopped down Baby Brush Hogs, chopped down Speed Craws, and Zoom chunks. For colors I like Olive, Black, Orange Craw, and white for swim jigs.


Liebs, that's disturbing but better than Bugs Bunny in drag I suppose.


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 19, 2008)

> Miss Piggy gave me some of my first hard on's as a kid. I loved her, still do.



Wow, that really is disturbing, but yet not at all surprising :roll:


----------



## shootisttx (Dec 1, 2008)

I still like good ol' Uncle Josh pork trailers on jigs. I do dump a little garlic salt into the brine for flavor, in case I leave the vienna sausages in the truck.


----------



## ctbass (Dec 1, 2008)

The best way to decide color is to match the cover and the stain of the water. As for cold weather tactics this is one of the best producing ones, set up a drop shot rig but instead of using a drop shot weight at the end of your line use a jig and pig. This time of year a lot of the forage for bass is dying so by having you jig on the bottom and just leaving it in one spot and fishing it like a drop shot will look exactly like a dying crawfish which is what the bass would naturally be feeding on this time of year.


----------



## CTAngler481 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have had a lot of luck with the Bass Pro Enticer jigs. They are really high quality, last a long time and a good price. I like black and green, or natural brown.


----------

